# Need advice about moving to the states



## sebb (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi,

I am currently living in Cape Town, South Africa and working as a Software Engineer. I would like to find out what process I would need to go through to find a job and working visa in the states, and if it is at all possible for me. Which job agencies would be the best to approach.

Thanks,
Sebastian


----------



## sebb (Apr 6, 2011)

guys, i thought this was an expat forum...can any body help me out?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

sebb said:


> guys, i thought this was an expat forum...can any body help me out?


This is a forum staffed by volunteers who live in various time zones and some work full time jobs. 

If you use search function this question has been answered in depth numerous times in the recent past. 

Unfortunately my crystal ball does not give me details on your professional qualifications, birth place, immediate relatives or financial situation - all of which can be factors when it comes to US immigration. You can familiarize yourself with some of the visa options/requirements on uscis.gov or travel.state.gov or the stickies at the beginning of the forum. I will gladly answer questions if I have something I can base my answers on.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

sebb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently living in Cape Town, South Africa and working as a Software Engineer. I would like to find out what process I would need to go through to find a job and working visa in the states, and if it is at all possible for me. Which job agencies would be the best to approach.
> 
> ...


The H-1B is a non-immigrant visa in the United States under the Immigration and Nationality Act, section 101(a)(15)(H). It allows U.S. employers to temporarily employ foreign workers in specialty occupations. If a foreign worker in H-1B status quits or is dismissed from the sponsoring employer, the worker must either apply for and be granted a change of status to another non-immigrant status, find another employer (subject to application for adjustment of status and/or change of visa), or leave the United States. 
The regulations define a "specialty occupation" as requiring theoretical and practical application of a body of highly specialized knowledge in a field of human endeavor including but not limited to architecture, engineering, mathematics, physical sciences, social sciences, biotechnology, medicine and health, education, law, accounting, business specialties, theology, and the arts, and requiring the attainment of a bachelor’s degree or its equivalent as a minimum


Job agencies are mostly scams ...you would need to deal direct with an employer
there are no shortage of Americans in the IT field looking for work ...and there cost nothing to employ...whereas yoiu would cost many $$$$


----------



## sebb (Apr 6, 2011)

My apologies for the outbreak I had earlier. I completely forgot about the timezone difference. So Davis1, what u are saying is that there is pretty much no chance for someone in I.T to go over if they dont have some kind of a special skill?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Sebb, suppose you are a recruiter/business owner. Why would you take the trouble to prefer an alien over a US candidate and sponsor him/her if the said alien has no special skills ?

If you are a software engineer with skills in C++/Java, and some project experience, you should be able to land a job fairly easily - start from Linkedin.


----------



## sebb (Apr 6, 2011)

ok great, thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

belgarath said:


> Sebb, suppose you are a recruiter/business owner. Why would you take the trouble to prefer an alien over a US candidate and sponsor him/her if the said alien has no special skills ?
> 
> If you are a software engineer with skills in C++/Java, and some project experience, you should be able to land a job fairly easily - start from Linkedin.


Good to hear from you again:>)


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

I booked my initial flight for Q2  

I'll do a reconnaissance coast-to-coast, then work on the prospective employers to see if there's a future for us in the US. Otherwise, it will be an expensive touristic DV visa.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

belgarath said:


> I booked my initial flight for Q2
> 
> I'll do a reconnaissance coast-to-coast, then work on the prospective employers to see if there's a future for us in the US. Otherwise, it will be an expensive touristic DV visa.


Have you reached out to some of my network connections? We may want to take this PM.


----------



## sebb (Apr 6, 2011)

so you physically went to the u.s and hunted for jobs?


----------

